# Kindle books in iPad in collections?



## dawnflight1984 (Aug 21, 2009)

Hi, I'm just wondering if it's possible to organise the ebooks in my Kindle for iPad in collections because I have so many of them there...


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

No. At the moment none of the Kindle apps supports collections. The only place you can have them is on a Kindle itself.


----------



## David5240 (Jun 21, 2011)

Don't think so - but on my ipad you can drag the books around and group them together.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'll note the Kindle for PC app was recently updated to have collections...so maybe the iApp will be updated, too....

Betsy


----------

